# "AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache" löschbar + verschiebbar?



## pstein (19. Dez 2011)

Mein Virenscanner hat im Ordner

C:\Users\P\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployment\cache\6.0\63\649a19ff-4e31eae1

ein paar Viren in *.class files gefunden.

Kann ich diesen "cache" Ordner beliebig löschen?


Kann ich weiterhin diesen Cache in einen anderen Ordner verschieben (z.B. in C:\temp)
so dass dieser Cache bei jedem Shutdown automatisch mitgelöscht wird?

Wie GENAU kann ich den cache-ordner Ort dem J2SE mitteilen?

Danke
Peter


----------



## Noctarius (19. Dez 2011)

Ja den Ordnerinhalt kannst du einfach so ins Nirvana befördern.


----------

